# fastest external drive for macbook?



## mufugger (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey all,

Im trying to figure out the fastest external drive solution for my macbook.  I have an old pc sitting around(w/ a 400GB sata drive), and I was thinking about upgrading my network to gigabit and have it act as a file server.

Is there any faster way? an external enclosure?  I have no expresscard slot, or fw800.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 25, 2007)

IMHO the Firewire 400 is the best way to go for an external hard drive. Also in my opinion stay away from LaCie externals. I have seen way to many problems with different models of LaCie that worry me. Personally I have two different Firewire models from OWC and am very happy with the results. They even supply every cable ever needed (even the multiple port cables) with all of their externals.


----------



## LABachlr (May 9, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> IMHO the Firewire 400 is the best way to go for an external hard drive. Also in my opinion stay away from LaCie externals. I have seen way to many problems with different models of LaCie that worry me. Personally I have two different Firewire models from OWC and am very happy with the results. They even supply every cable ever needed (even the multiple port cables) with all of their externals.



Which ones do you suggest?  I need to get one for my sister's iBook G4 so she can backup her system each night.


----------



## Satcomer (May 10, 2007)

I have (I have two (see my signature)) the OWC Mercury Elite Pro Classic Portable for my MacBook Pro and it works great. I would also getting her the application shareware SuperDuper. It will be the easiest for her to use for backups on a schedule.


----------



## LABachlr (May 10, 2007)

I actually got her the aluminum version: 250GB OWC Mercury Elite-AL Pro.  And yes, I will get her that program.  By the way, will just dragging the home folder (under Mac HD>USERS>User Name) onto the external work without using the program?

And when using that program, would you suggest partitioning the external: one partition for the backup and one partition for more data like multimedia stuff?


----------



## Satcomer (May 10, 2007)

Dragging is just for INDIVIDUAL files. You would be better of cloning the Home folder.


----------



## LABachlr (May 10, 2007)

And would you use Prosoft Engineering Data Backup that comes with the drive to back it up/clone it, or SuperDuper?  I know you already suggested SuperDuper, but I just wanted to confirm.


----------



## Satcomer (May 11, 2007)

I would use the SuperDuper because I have never heard of that program. I know the reputation of SuperDuper and that in-house software would worry me a little.


----------

